# best pokie?



## pharaoh2653 (Mar 21, 2005)

i am thinking about adding my first pokie to my collection and was wondering what do you guys think is the best pokie as far as temperament,appearance,ndisplay,etc. also what is your fav pokie.


----------



## Apocalypstick (Mar 21, 2005)

If I got a pokie..it would be a  p. regalis without question. Love the look, speed and attitude


----------



## Sheri (Mar 21, 2005)

metallica


----------



## Dr Pies (Mar 21, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> metallica


I agree, James Hetfield is the man


----------



## Tarantulasse (Mar 21, 2005)

Ha, my boyfriend's T is named Hetfield......Hmmmmm


----------



## Blasphemy (Mar 21, 2005)

If you have the money, P. metallica but regalis otherwise


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 21, 2005)

P. regalis. I love the contrast patterning. 
The miranda is close 2nd. And I will show u why....
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=39847&highlight=miranda


----------



## FRAZE01 (Mar 21, 2005)

I would also have to go with P.metellica


----------



## Apocalypstick (Mar 21, 2005)

Fraze...never noticed your byline there.....cute


----------



## Andrew vV (Mar 21, 2005)

I guess it depends on how much cash you have lying around  
  P. metallica are out in the open lots, very colourful and have a good temperment.....BUT....they are also the most expensive right now!!
My suggestion:  Go with P. regalis.  Still an amazing spider that is a great display animal (though they may hide a bit more) and is a small fraction of the price of metallica.  

@ Apocalypstick:  Im not sure where all this nonsense about Pokes being attitude packing demons comes from, but I'd be willing to bet it's not coming from those who keep them  

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## FRAZE01 (Mar 21, 2005)

Apocalypstick said:
			
		

> Fraze...never noticed your byline there.....cute


It's the truth though.And thank you


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 21, 2005)

P.ornata I love the green and grey in em'!!!! If i had the money, overall I love P.metallica!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid Dragon (Mar 21, 2005)

If you're getting it for display and have no plans to breed, metallica makes the least sense because of the price in my opinion. I'd go with P. striata, one of the best looking pokies, it has a crisp classic pattern, and you can get 2" of T for less than $100. 

I'm not one to chase the latest model, and don't feel the needed to be the first one on my block with the in vogue gizmo. I am however a sucker for a bargain. If metallica gets mismarked at a reptile show "stripeknee", I'll bring it home.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Mar 22, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> If you're getting it for display and have no plans to breed, metallica makes the least sense because of the price in my opinion. I'd go with P. striata, one of the best looking pokies, it has a crisp classic pattern, and you can get 2" of T for less than $100.
> 
> I'm not one to chase the latest model, and don't feel the needed to be the first one on my block with the in vogue gizmo. I am however a sucker for a bargain. If metallica gets mismarked at a reptile show "stripeknee", I'll bring it home.


I am with Kid Dragon, I love the striata's, very similar to a regalis but with orange hairs on it's legs and abdomen also a little more purple in the carapace, beautiful T....


----------



## kavka (Mar 22, 2005)

P metallica looks great, but it's too expensive for me. 14 days ago I bought 7 P formosa and I have put them in "community" terarium. Today I saw the first has molted. Cant wait to see those 5 who live inthe same hole  .
Gorazd


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 22, 2005)

Blasphemy said:
			
		

> If you have the money, P. metallica but regalis otherwise



I agree 100%



-Mattyb


----------



## Joe1968 (Mar 22, 2005)

if this is your first pokie, go with regalis first, their gorgeous.


----------



## Pheonixx (Mar 22, 2005)

ALL of them....


"Pokiemon...gotta catchem all"  LOL


----------



## FryLock (Mar 22, 2005)

For the masses P.met but for the refined there is only one P.subfusca :worship:.


----------



## Brian F. (Mar 22, 2005)

*Redslate Ornamental*

I'm glad somebody brought this up.  I've recently been considering a _P. rufilata _ (Redslate).  Could anyone that has one share their thoughts on this one as well?  I'd appreciate the input.  Thanks!


----------



## hamfoto (Mar 22, 2005)

I asked this a little while back and didn't get much of a response...
but I would like to know if people like regalis or fasciata better? (Indian v. Sri Lankan Ornamental)
I would like to get one and I like these two as a starter pokie...


----------



## shogun804 (Mar 22, 2005)

either one you cant go wrong with...you should put them in a hat and shuffle then pick


----------



## RazorRipley (Mar 22, 2005)

the BEST pokie IS the regalis,... the most colorful/stunning looking, however, If youre up to spending money, the subfusca is different, and would be fun to have. As for temperment,... I find that the most calm, and most communal are the rufilatas, followed closely by the formosa (which has the most amount of purple on it) Formosas are usually pretty affordable. Theres the ever popular metallica, which people claim to be better than Christmas, however, I see it as just another blue spider, ALMOST as pretty as a versicolor, but not hardly.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Mar 22, 2005)

Brian F. said:
			
		

> I'm glad somebody brought this up.  I've recently been considering a _P. rufilata _ (Redslate).  Could anyone that has one share their thoughts on this one as well?  I'd appreciate the input.  Thanks!


Very nice pokie the rufilatas, my female is the calmest of my pokies almost scarily calm, I think that she thinks she is an avic as she does the high leg kick walk that the avics are famous for, she has never shown any signs of aggression or skittishness as she has never ran on me....
Get one you won't be disappointed, very beautiful with there reds and yellows :}


----------



## Brian F. (Mar 22, 2005)

Excellent.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 22, 2005)

I think if I was going to get one it would have to be _subfusca_. They are so gorgeous. Anyone know what their temperament is like? I've read that _regalis_ makes the best first pokie, but _subfusca_ is just spectacular!


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 22, 2005)

FryLock said:
			
		

> For the masses P.met but for the refined there is only one P.subfusca :worship:.


Ditto. Period.

Michael

PS: first/only = regalis, IMNSHO


----------



## galeogirl (Mar 22, 2005)

Poecilotheria miranda.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 22, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> I think if I was going to get one it would have to be _subfusca_. They are so gorgeous. Anyone know what their temperament is like? I've read that _regalis_ makes the best first pokie, but _subfusca_ is just spectacular!


Hate to write in generalities, especially here where you might be chastized for it, but based on the large group of specimens I have and have had it is my opinion that _P. subfusca_ leans towards the calmer side of Poec temperament, along with _P. miranda_ and _P. metallica_. Do a Search to come up with the opinions of many others, including myself [ad nauseum ], on the entire spectrum of Poec "attitude".

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## shogun804 (Mar 22, 2005)

im going with P miranda even though i dont own one :evil: 
out of the ones i own.....P ornata


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 22, 2005)

SpiderShoppe said:
			
		

> Hate to write in generalities, especially here where you might be chastized for it, but based on the large group of specimens I have and have had it is my opinion that _P. subfusca_ leans towards the calmer side of Poec temperament, along with _P. miranda_ and _P. metallica_. Do a Search to come up with the opinions of many others, including myself [ad nauseum ], on the entire spectrum of Poec "attitude".
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael


Thank you Michael, I will do that! Although I doubt I would be able to find one here in Canada anyway!


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 22, 2005)

hamfoto said:
			
		

> I asked this a little while back and didn't get much of a response...
> but I would like to know if people like regalis or fasciata better? (Indian v. Sri Lankan Ornamental)
> I would like to get one and I like these two as a starter pokie...


Again, speaking in generalities based on a collection of over 200 adult poecs, go with _P. regalis_. The two species are very similar in color/pattern [i.e., gorgeous] save for the _regalis_ abdominal band, but _P. fasciata_ tends towards the more skittish species. In *general*, _regalis_ is calmer.

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2005)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> the BEST pokie IS the regalis,... the most colorful/stunning looking, however, If youre up to spending money, the subfusca is different, and would be fun to have. As for temperment,... I find that the most calm, and most communal are the rufilatas, followed closely by the formosa (which has the most amount of purple on it) Formosas are usually pretty affordable. Theres the ever popular metallica, which people claim to be better than Christmas, however, I see it as just another blue spider, ALMOST as pretty as a versicolor, but not hardly.


I love RR !
Whilst it may be a subjective matter of opinion, I myself am hard pressed to dispute the "if money is no object, then P metalica is the most desirable and colorful/stunning pokie". PERIOD (hey I can use caps too !) No its indisputable that metallica rule over the blander 'regalis-complex' type pokies, with only minor variations seperating one from the other (unless perhaps one is color blind....) Next up would be ruffie-ornata-subfusca group (take your pic) but to say regalis is "most colorful/stunning" with metallica sitting right there in the hobby, well thats just being silly. 
  And to say it's almost as good as an instar-limited-blue versicolor SLING , well that is....heck I'll let _hat_  one speak for itself    
T
Hmppph "another blue spider" is like saying Michael Jordan was just another basketball player.....


----------



## hamfoto (Mar 22, 2005)

seems that the three to own are:
P. regalis
P. subfusca
P. metallica

I think I'll get one of each...


----------



## David Burns (Mar 22, 2005)

While P.metalica are on my wish list, I can only speak on Ts that I own. P.regalis is preferable IMO to P.ornata. 

All things are relative. Michael Jordan is a mediocre golfer.


----------



## cryptly (Mar 23, 2005)

Any opinons on P. formosa?  

Been toying with the idea of getting a pokie, and been bouncing between regalis (because everybody recomends it as a first) and formosa (it's purple!  :drool: ).


----------



## Tony (Mar 23, 2005)

David Burns said:
			
		

> While P.metalica are on my wish list, I can only speak on Ts that I own. P.regalis is preferable IMO to P.ornata.
> 
> All things are relative. Michael Jordan is a mediocre golfer.


Hm ok....Also pokies are poor watchdogs    

AS far as formosa and 'purple', the purple definitely falls into 'best when viewed with a powerful lightsource' category...
T


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 24, 2005)

monantony said:
			
		

> Hmppph "another blue spider" is like saying Michael Jordan was just another basketball player.....


To me M.J. means nothing really. Some likes basket - others prefer boxing or soccer...

I for one think regalis infact are prettier then met. Its a matter of personal taste, some go for as strikingly colors as possible on their animals, when some have other variables for what animals they wanna keep such as behaviour or genus.
However, I dont deny the beauty of a met or a clownfish. But to prefer them just because they got screaming colors? Not me.

/Lelle


----------



## cryptly (Mar 24, 2005)

monantony said:
			
		

> Hm ok....Also pokies are poor watchdogs
> 
> AS far as formosa and 'purple', the purple definitely falls into 'best when viewed with a powerful lightsource' category...
> T


One of those, huh?  aww. . .the pictures make them look so purple.      May still get one anyway, after I do more homework on them.


----------



## shogun804 (Mar 24, 2005)

the formosa IMO is a beautifull T....of course get like 3-5 slings so you can "almost" gaurentee a female but look at this link you can see there beauty....http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=41982

i would have to agree that the purple sheen usually only comes out with pictures or a flashlight of some source.....


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 24, 2005)

My favorite Pokie is definately P. rufilata. Aside from that they're probably the most striking spiders you'll see with rust red setae , and moss green, irridecent yellow highlights.


----------



## LaRiz (Mar 25, 2005)

Being that I'm a Poecilotherid enthusiast, I'd like to offer my take on what may be the "best Pokie".  Though, it's a lot like what your favorite automobile is...and everyone knows that Jeep is at the top of the heap.   It's all preference.  You like a green Jeep, I prefer a metallica blue Jeep.  
I like every species within the genus.  They're all beautiful.  I've seen the new one and it's just as awesome as the rest.  I've kept every available to-the-US, species and been doing it for quite a while now.  IMC (my own acronym, Wow!), In my Collection, I've noted that _Poecilotheria ornata_ are the most defensive.  Calmest and most tractable goes to the boringly colored _Poecilotheria subfusca_.  Ivory ornamental my arse.  I thought Ivory is a white hue.  
Largest I've seen IMC (there it is, my acronym), goes to _Poecilotheria rufilata_.  This species was a favorite for a very long time.  It was the first species that I managed to breed and get a poppin' eggsac outta.  An adult specimen is an absolutely large and leggy tarantula.  _Poecilotheria regalis_ gets the classic tarantula award.  Very nice and priced right--thanks to hard working breeders that go way back.  I've had some females that you couldn't get near.  Very bitey.  But then, I've had some that were typical in temperament.  _Poecilotheria formosa_ is an awesome species too.  They get quite large and are a highly under-rated poec.
Without jumping on any bandwagon, IMO, _Poecilotheria metallica_ is the holy grail of, not just Poecilotherids, but of all Theraphosids.  I can't convey their beauty and do the species justice.  You just have to see a sub-adult (though I hope she's more adult  ), up close, not in any picture, to really feel the impact.  If they were offered for $25 a 'sling, would they be your favorite?
They all have one thing in common though, and to quote a true expert in the field..."they're all taxonomically boring".
john


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 25, 2005)

LaRiz said:
			
		

> Calmest and most tractable goes to the boringly colored _Poecilotheria subfusca_.  Ivory ornamental my arse.  I thought Ivory is a white hue.


Hi John,

Hope all is well.

"boringly colored" ?!?!? To each his own I suppose, but IMNSHO they are the most beautiful of all: brown, gold, beige, white, bronze, rust orange... white pattern center carapace...

As for "ivory", that is a reference to their whitish chelicerae, which are in striking contrast to the darker overall coloration, the latter of which is an adaptation to their montane habitat. Personally, I call them "Kandy Highland Ornamental".

Cheers,

Michael

PS - If you speak with Jack, please have him call me.


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 25, 2005)

I thought a holy grail was something unattainable and as good as impossible to get? Metallica isnt the holy grail then. 
Stromatopelma satanas comes to mind. 

/Lelle


----------



## Bearskin10 (Mar 25, 2005)

LaRiz said:
			
		

> Being that I'm a Poecilotherid enthusiast, I'd like to offer my take on what may be the "best Pokie".  Though, it's a lot like what your favorite automobile is...and everyone knows that Jeep is at the top of the heap.   It's all preference.  You like a green Jeep, I prefer a metallica blue Jeep.


If we are comparing pokies to jeeps... hmmm as long as its a CJ what does the color matter    as for pokies same goes they are all great....


----------



## Deschain (Mar 25, 2005)

shogun804 said:
			
		

> either one you cant go wrong with...you should put them in a hat and shuffle then pick



You can put them in a hat, shuffle then pick one...but I'm not stickin' my hand into a hat with two p*$$^d off Pokies!

Until I see a P.metallica in person, I'll have to go with regalis. It's hard to pick one as a favorite as they're all awesome...but regalis is mine.


----------



## LaRiz (Mar 26, 2005)

SpiderShoppe said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> "boringly colored" ?!?!? To each his own I suppose


Michael,
Everythings great here.  I don't speak to Jack, nor do I know how to contact him anymore.  :?
Now, as I was writing that _Poecilotheria subfusca_ is "boringly colored" I was thinking of you (for reals), and how that may sort of offend you, hopefully in a light-hearted way.  You stepped into that one! :}  They are an absolute gem, don't get me wrong, but metallica they are not even close to (to me).  All I'm saying is that I like metallica more than I like dirt brown, old house paint colored subfusca--just kidding!  They're both great!  To each, his own, right?  Wait a minute...what does subfusca mean anyways   It's not translated as "Ivory Chelicera"  is it?



			
				Lelle said:
			
		

> I thought a holy grail was something unattainable and as good as impossible to get? Metallica isnt the holy grail then.
> Stromatopelma satanas comes to mind.
> /Lelle


Lelle, 
That's just a slang term, maybe I used it wrong.  I've always been interested in seeing anything from the genus _Stromatopelma_ besides calceatum.  If they're your "Holy Grail", then please go to Gabon and snap some pics, I'm sure there are a lot of people interested in seeing what they look like.  They are obtainable, just gotta weave thru the ebola and the guerillas (the bad guys, not the apes), civil war and stuff.  Also, I'm interested in seeing more species of _Phoneyusa_.  Like what does _Phoneyusa elephantiasis_ look like? 

john (XJs rock!)


----------



## Belarius (Mar 26, 2005)

I found this pic online of a P. Metallica.  I am not too familiar with each Pokie, but when I saw this pic, I fell in love.


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2005)

I hate to hijack..but since the interested parties are subscribed to this thread...I havent been able to find a pic of S satanus...Me n Bruce werre debating 'all black stromot' vs 'red stromat'....
 Perhaps John or Lelle has a secret pic 
T


----------



## El Johano (Mar 26, 2005)

S. satanas is jet black with blood-red hair around the chelicerae. The area in Gabon where it was discovered is now deforested and used for agriculture.


----------



## LaRiz (Mar 26, 2005)

monantony said:
			
		

> I hate to hijack..but since the interested parties are subscribed to this thread...I havent been able to find a pic of S satanus...Me n Bruce werre debating 'all black stromot' vs 'red stromat'....
> Perhaps John or Lelle has a secret pic
> T


Tony,
I don't have any secret pics, but we've heard that they might be a very dark to black tarantula.  There was a rumor (only a rumor) that someone was supposedly importing an all black Stromatopelmid into the US, from ?  


El Johano,
That certainly is bad news.  They come from a very small range of Gabon, according to the reference material I have.  We all know that Africa tarantulas are extremely durable and adaptable.  Would it be possible that they still exist in another niche?  I'm sure they didn't chop all the palms down in Gabon.
john


PS  sorry for the high jackin'


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 26, 2005)

LaRiz said:
			
		

> Lelle,
> That's just a slang term, maybe I used it wrong.  I've always been interested in seeing anything from the genus _Stromatopelma_ besides calceatum.  If they're your "Holy Grail", then please go to Gabon and snap some pics, I'm sure there are a lot of people interested in seeing what they look like.  They are obtainable, just gotta weave thru the ebola and the guerillas (the bad guys, not the apes), civil war and stuff.  Also, I'm interested in seeing more species of _Phoneyusa_.  Like what does _Phoneyusa elephantiasis_ look like?
> 
> john (XJs rock!)


Acctually they are from Libreville, Kongo but I guess all obstacles you mentioned are the same in get hold of them. Not so sure they are obtainable anymore, might be extinct form all I know.

P. elephantiasis, the one with a trunk on the carapace? 

'Holy grail' for me are in fact aussie hexathelids...

EDIT: In Smiths ID book it says Libreville, Kongo. Do you got the description papers?

/Lelle


----------



## El Johano (Mar 26, 2005)

LaRiz said:
			
		

> We all know that Africa tarantulas are extremely durable and adaptable.  Would it be possible that they still exist in another niche?  I'm sure they didn't chop all the palms down in Gabon.


Let's hope so 



			
				Crotalus said:
			
		

> Acctually they are from Libreville, Kongo but I guess all obstacles you mentioned are the same in get hold of them. Not so sure they are obtainable anymore, might be extinct form all I know.


Strange, Libreville is the capital of Gabon, are there 2 cities with the same name?



			
				Crotalus said:
			
		

> 'Holy grail' for me are in fact aussie hexathelids...


You are not alone


----------



## RazorRipley (Mar 26, 2005)

monantony said:
			
		

> I love RR !
> 
> Hmppph "another blue spider" is like saying Michael Jordan was just another basketball player.....


RR loves you back! 

And Micheal Jordan? He would of  been a whole lot cooler if he was a rapper or something.... Then again, my opinion of basket ball is the same as the metallica, totally over rated, and just not worth the money. 

Oh, by the way, there's no such word as 'alot', look into it.


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 26, 2005)

El Johano said:
			
		

> Strange, Libreville is the capital of Gabon, are there 2 cities with the same name?


Ok now the taxonomists changing the names of the god damn countries aswell as the scientific names... 

I guess i had the old name of the same country. I bet they change it every time theres a uprise and civil war... 2 times a year? 

/Lelle


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 26, 2005)

El Johano said:
			
		

> Strange, Libreville is the capital of Gabon, are there 2 cities with the same name?


Wasnt Gabon former known as Belgian Congo?
Or something... 

/Lelle


----------



## Sheri (Mar 26, 2005)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way, there's no such word as 'alot', look into it.



Maybe it can be found in the same dictionary as _infront_?



			
				RazorRipley said:
			
		

> This is the best photography I have seen online yet.... For those of you who want to hold your spider infront of a camera, bottom side out, save your time, and follow the example here.


----------



## El Johano (Mar 26, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Wasnt Gabon former known as Belgian Congo?
> Or something...


Sounds familiar, yes.


----------



## RazorRipley (Mar 26, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Maybe it can be found in the same dictionary as _infront_?


Im starting to think someone has a lot of free time... 'freetime' in the same dictionary


----------



## Sheri (Mar 26, 2005)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> Im starting to think someone has a lot of free time... 'freetime' in the same dictionary



Actually, it took only 14 seconds. 

It was the 7th post down on the first page of all your recent posts.

The investment was worth the return.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 26, 2005)

LaRiz said:
			
		

> I don't speak to Jack, nor do I know how to contact him anymore.  :?


I have a new cell number for him that I will try.



			
				LaRiz said:
			
		

> Wait a minute...what does subfusca mean anyways   It's not translated as "Ivory Chelicera"  is it?


No. Of course, common names have nothing to do with scientific names. The common name came about due to their "ivory" chelicerae, but the specific epithet "subfusca" refers to their overall brownish coloration. Fusca = brown.

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 26, 2005)

Gabon is the abbreviated name for the country properly known as Gabonese Republic [Republique Gabonaise; country was under French rule until 1960 and the official language is French]. Libreville is the capitol. 

Belgian Congo is the former name of the country that became Zaire and is now known as Democratic Republic of the Congo. 

As for _S. satanas_, I don't have Berland's 1917 description, but in addition to Gabon it is known from Congo [Republic of the Congo], which borders Gabon to the east, which in turn is bordered by DRC to the southeast. Don't ask me what genius decided that a continent should have two countries almost identical in name that share a border, but it adds to the confusion.

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## Lopez (Mar 26, 2005)

Oooh, whether to go hunting it in Congo or Gabon? Decisions decisions!


----------



## FryLock (Mar 26, 2005)

Lopez said:
			
		

> Oooh, whether to go hunting it in Congo or Gabon? Decisions decisions!


What what  Hey I thought you were going to Sierra Leone with the T Team this year you know there names Richy “the Face” G, Khristopher “Kill Count” S, and myself Bill “Chewy” W .


----------



## Apocalypstick (Mar 27, 2005)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> the BEST pokie IS the regalis,... the most colorful/stunning looking, however, If youre up to spending money, the subfusca is different, and would be fun to have. As for temperment,... I find that the most calm, and most communal are the rufilatas, followed closely by the formosa (which has the most amount of purple on it) Formosas are usually pretty affordable. Theres the ever popular metallica, which people claim to be better than Christmas, however, I see it as just another blue spider, ALMOST as pretty as a versicolor, but not hardly.


This is my kinda man! It's regalis all the way!

And there is no other T... NONE... that is as stunning as a versicolor


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 9, 2005)

P.metalica ,but not easy to get and too dear


----------



## kavka (Nov 10, 2005)

I love my formosas. 7 of them  living in the same hole  . Looks great when I put some food in and all run out.
The other Pokie i have is ornata ( great colors) and now I'm waiting for regalis.
Gorazd


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Aug 30, 2006)

Resurrecting a dead thread: I absolutly love my regalis and metallica but I dont think I could choose between them


----------



## dirk14 (Aug 30, 2006)

p.metallica for beauty just can't afford it
p.reaglis for beauty at the right price heheh


----------



## kingz (Aug 30, 2006)

one that is in the tank! that being sead, P.metellica


----------



## TarantulaLV (Aug 31, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> Resurrecting a dead thread: I absolutly love my regalis and metallica but I dont think I could choose between them


Sounds like you have the pokie sickness that infects so many of us.  Don't worry I'm infected too!! Money limits me from having them all!!


----------



## gumby (Aug 31, 2006)

my vote would be for P. rufilatas I dont have one yet but it is the first pokie the color is beautiful and the size is great too I plan on getting maybe for christmas. LOl im trying to convince my mom to let me bring some home for my little brothers to look at but she has a rule about no spiders as pets. 
scott


----------



## Gigas (Aug 31, 2006)

SUBFUSCA! then rufilata then a tie between formosa and ornata


----------



## spid142 (Aug 31, 2006)

P regalis is the one most often recommneded as a starter pokie, and they are attractive too, but I really like the Redslate I recently got.  Has overall reddish color with pokie markings.


----------



## tony77tony77 (Sep 16, 2006)

P. subfusca number 1 on my list then  P.metallica.


----------



## maarrrrr (Dec 14, 2006)

I like P. subfusca too..wish I had one


----------



## green_bottle_04 (Dec 14, 2006)

P. Metallica hands down. yes they are pricey. the slings go for around 200 bucks...my suggestion...buy 3 of them if you can afford it....guranteed females can go for as much as 1200!! also from what i understand from talking to Kelley (swiftinverts.com) there has only been two captive breedings of these guys in the U.S. Kelly produced one and a guy in florida produced the other. so...if you become the 3rd. or 4th or 5ht or whatever...you will more than recover the initial money spent on the 3 slings. and also help bring down the price of these guys so that they are more affordable and readily available in the trade.    just my humble opinion.


----------



## Merfolk (Dec 14, 2006)

Metallica, rufilata and ornata.

Regalis is one of the best 'quality vs price' deal  of the tarantula world and they are as gorgeous as the three others. Even if I was rich enough to indulge in P metallica, i'd keep buying them!!!!


----------



## 911 (Apr 8, 2008)

P. formosa I think they might be slightly underated or maybe just overlooked


----------



## DustinGoliath (Apr 8, 2008)

Dr Pies said:


> I agree, James Hetfield is the man


Indeed! Love me some Metallica. The spider is cool too.


----------



## Nich (Apr 8, 2008)

Thread resurection.....= P



hamfoto said:


> seems that the three to own are:
> P. regalis
> P. subfusca
> P. metallica
> ...


Thats the most logical choice by far....  I have slimmed my collection down to 4 sp. of pokie and a few other genus. The pokies utilize all areas of thier habbitat in my enclosures. 

 As for best....well it pops up every now and then. There isnt one. The discerning eye is always biased...lol. If I had to choose of all my pokies it would be either subfusca, miranda, or tigrinawesseli. My tigrinas are a bit skittish but very active. The subfusca hold thier own appeal, and the mirandas are so laid back. My big female is beyond complacent and relaxed compared to some. One thing is well known, once you get into pokies the stage is set for more....


----------



## aveul (Apr 10, 2008)

Come on boys!  

Fasciata & Pederseni are Grammostola or Poecilotheria?

They are not beautiful? hmmm

I like both species very very much, more than Regalis!

The hardcore/beautiful/hot/fast/inteligent tarantula is a Pokie... Ornata is her name!


----------



## silieputty (Apr 11, 2008)

P. rufilata all the way!  I'm a bit biased.


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 11, 2008)

aveul said:


> Come on boys!
> 
> Fasciata & Pederseni are Grammostola or Poecilotheria?
> 
> ...


fasciata and pederseni are Poecilotheria
Grammastola genus is also one of my favorite I there is nothing wrong with it 
I cant even compare those two genuses they are so different
now about Poecilotheria, I absolutely love them all
I cant pick and choose between them


----------



## aveul (Apr 11, 2008)

Anastasia said:


> fasciata and pederseni are Poecilotheria
> Grammastola genus is also one of my favorite I there is nothing wrong with it
> I cant even compare those two genuses they are so different
> now about Poecilotheria, I absolutely love them all
> I cant pick and choose between them


It was an joke comparing Grammostola with Poecilotheria...


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 11, 2008)

I really could not choose just one.
They are just all together awsome


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 11, 2008)

P. subfusca highland variation better than metallica


----------



## aveul (Jun 10, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> P. subfusca highland variation better than metallica


Yes!

I just recived 3 slings of them... they are eating like pigs! :drool:


----------



## dragon_95 (Aug 21, 2008)

regalis is the best


----------



## Guitout (Aug 21, 2008)

Alot of people are saying the Metallica but if at all possible I would add the Pokie that Andrew Smith discovered. P. Hanumavilasumica. I don't know of anyone that has one yet.


----------



## Guitout (Aug 21, 2008)

The Candy Highland Subfusca is a very nice T though.


----------



## dalitan (Aug 21, 2008)

sad but true.......the sandman is the choice...heheheh


----------



## Vanisher (Aug 21, 2008)

pharaoh2653 said:


> i am thinking about adding my first pokie to my collection and was wondering what do you guys think is the best pokie as far as temperament,appearance,ndisplay,etc. also what is your fav pokie.


P ornata, regalis, subfusca. But i think all sp are nice! /Johan


----------

